# Silvia - time for a descale and back flush



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

OK everyone, I've had my Silvia for a good two months now (maybe even a bit longer) and the time has come for me to descale and back flush. I have got some sachets of Puly Caff and intend to soak the portafilter and drip tray overnight.

Which should I do first the back flush or the descale?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Doesn't matter which you do first.

If you are in a soft water area, or use filtered water, you may be a little premature with descaling after two months - though better safe than sorry!

On the other hand, the backflushing is well overdue! I backflush with plain water at the end of each day's brewing, and with an agent about once every two weeks (on a HX E-61 machine) if you haven't used a back flush agent before you need to be aware that you should keep the portafilter handle out of the solution. I'd be wary of leaving anything in Puly Caff overnight - particularly something where the cosmetic finish is important - just look at what dishwasher powder does to fine cutlery and glassware! . I'd have thought the drip tray would have cleaned up well enough with soap and water.

The other regular thing that I do regularly is to polish the casing - Tableau (available from BellaBarista) is great - and actually puts a silicone coating on the steel/chrome that keeps it looking great.

....and you can save lots of money by buying Puly Caff in tubs instead of by the sachet.

Hope all goes well for you - at least it's more entertaining than watching the nonsense on TV on a Saturday night!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try and backflush at the end of each day (after the last coffee of the day)

I wouldn't leave the items soaking for longer than an hour. By then all the oils should have been removed. Remember to agitate the water to maximum effect.

Rinse well then reassemble ready for the next coffee


----------

